# Perros. Cual o cuáles os gustan más?



## Ratona001 (4 May 2022)

No digo raza porque ya sabéis el régimen y tal..... 

Los perros que más me gustan son los Epagneul Breton

















Ya sé que a muchos os gustan estos


----------



## Mirigar (4 May 2022)

Husky siberiano


----------



## zeromus44 (4 May 2022)

Los que están en terrenos particulares en fincas, montes,...


----------



## BIackadder (4 May 2022)




----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (4 May 2022)

El galgo afgano.







Y el galgo persa.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (4 May 2022)




----------



## Wasi (4 May 2022)

Mi perrita es clavada a estos bichos


----------



## perrosno (4 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


>



Mis dieses!!!


----------



## Polirisitas (4 May 2022)

no homo @Cacaceitero 


Spoiler: AVRE











taluec


----------



## Anka Motz (4 May 2022)

Dóberman o un Gran Danés


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 May 2022)

*“A través de los perros rendimos homenaje al amor y a su posibilidad. ¿Qué es un perro sino una máquina de amor? Le ponen delante a un ser humano, le encargan la misión de amarlo y, por poco agraciado, perverso, deforme o estúpido que sea el ser humano, el perro lo ama.”*

― Michel Houellebecq, La posibilidad de una isla


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (4 May 2022)

El de Elda tiene bastante gracia. Y cuando empieza a cagarse en tó Dios más.


----------



## Anka Motz (4 May 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> *“A través de los perros rendimos homenaje al amor y a su posibilidad. ¿Qué es un perro sino una máquina de amor? Le ponen delante a un ser humano, le encargan la misión de amarlo y, por poco agraciado, perverso, deforme o estúpido que sea el ser humano, el perro lo ama.”*
> 
> ― Michel Houellebecq, La posibilidad de una isla



Ya me gustaría que cuando llegamos a casa, tanto a mi esposa o a mi mismo. Los hijos adolescentes nos recibieran con el mismo cariño que nos recibe el perro....


----------



## Tonimn (4 May 2022)

Galgos italianos y carlinos son de las pocas razas que deberían estar permitidas con vecinos a menos de 2 kms porque ni ladran ni atacan.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 May 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> *“A través de los perros rendimos homenaje al amor y a su posibilidad. ¿Qué es un perro sino una máquina de amor? Le ponen delante a un ser humano, le encargan la misión de amarlo y, por poco agraciado, perverso, deforme o estúpido que sea el ser humano, el perro lo ama.”*
> 
> ― Michel Houellebecq, La posibilidad de una isla



Por eso no hay que abusar de esos pobres animales metiéndolos en un paco piso y que se les deforme la vejiga por no poder salir a mear más que dos o tres veces al día.


----------



## Ratona001 (4 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Por eso no hay que abusar de esos pobres animales metiéndolos en un paco piso y que se les deforme la vejiga por no poder salir a mear más que dos o tres veces al día.



Se nota la crisis del ladrillo. 

Imagínate que hubiese pisos con meadero para perros.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Se nota la crisis del ladrillo.
> 
> Imagínate que hubiese pisos con meadero para perros.



Te compro la patente!


----------



## Ratona001 (4 May 2022)

Este es de los perros que menos me gustan 







Que raros son tú


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Este es de los perros que menos me gustan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ése le han limpiado antes de la foto. Siempre tienen unas legañas que meten miedo, más las babas colganderas.


----------



## Miss Andorra (4 May 2022)

Los shibas inu


----------



## vanderwilde (4 May 2022)

Yo tenía una perrilla cruzada, que me la dieron. Mi perrilla... Era más viva que el hambre, cruzada con chihuahua. Iba a poner una foto, pero no, mejor esto, de Rafael Farina:


----------



## Vivoenalemania (4 May 2022)

A mi los perros solo me gustan en memes y coins


----------



## Vivoenalemania (4 May 2022)

DOGGGO


----------



## Recio (4 May 2022)

a mi me gustan los Bracos
porte distinguido y personalidad


----------



## BIackadder (4 May 2022)

Cualquiera de ÉSTOS.


----------



## sinosuke (4 May 2022)

Vivo en un zulo de ciudad.....solo tendría este









.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 May 2022)

Yo admiro a este,parece que le tiene manía a las charos e incluso muerde a su dueña si se pone en plan empoderada




Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## BIackadder (4 May 2022)

Alguna tipo de mastín, quizás? No lo se.

Pero un perro que cobraba soldada de ballestero, se desayunaba con indios rebeldes, ladraba a las indias feas y le ponía ojitos a las guapas, siempre irá en mí equipo.









El perro de los conquistadores españoles que murió combatiendo contra decenas de indios


Al igual que Diesel, el can que ha fallecido en Francia por entrar el primero en un apartamento en el que había varios terroristas, Becerrillo fue un héroe perruno en su época



www.google.com


----------



## Calahan (4 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No digo raza porque ya sabéis el régimen y tal.....
> 
> Los perros que más me gustan son los Epagneul Breton
> 
> ...



Los que estén en la perrera. Da igual.


----------



## Barspin (4 May 2022)

Si tuviese una casita de campo en el sur de France, metería estos tres amiguetes:

Border. Jodidamente precioso, inteligente, muy curioso.







Pekinés hembra. Una jodida estufita en invierno, ya tuve una.







Y ya algo un poco más serio, pastor alemán DDR de línea de sangre de trabajo.


----------



## Calahan (4 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Este es de los perros que menos me gustan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son muy infantiles y divertidos. No paran nunca.
El problema es que los morros chatos no son buenos para la salud del perro.
Los Bóxer no tenían el morro así de corto.


----------



## proximo (4 May 2022)

Golden retriever


----------



## Testazz (4 May 2022)

Me quedo con el Dogo Argentino.


----------



## Guepardo (4 May 2022)

Bully toy 
Pitbull blue noise 
Doberman


----------



## genki (4 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No digo raza porque ya sabéis el régimen y tal.....
> 
> *Los perros que más me gustan son los Epagneul Breton*
> 
> ...



Estuve a punto de coger uno, nada agresivos, espabilados y majos. No me gusta el pastor alemán


----------



## Ratona001 (5 May 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 May 2022)

El que tiene un amo decente


----------



## cacho_perro (5 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No digo raza porque ya sabéis el régimen y tal.....
> 
> Los perros que más me gustan son los Epagneul Breton
> 
> ...



GODER.... ME VAS A HACER LLORAR HOSTIA.... ME has recordado a la bretona de mi padre, que cosa más graciosa y noble era.... también miedosa a tope, especialmente a otros perros, pero tenía enamorados a todos los barmans del barrio, cómo se puso de gorda la kbrona de lo que le echaban de comer en sus paseos, era una jodida glotona la puñetera, luego volvía del campo con agujetas.... 

Una raza preciosa desde luego, la echamos mucho de menos.... la nuestra era como esta más o menos:


----------



## John Rambo (5 May 2022)

Dóberman


----------



## Sefarad (5 May 2022)

A mi me chiflan los chuchos, de hecho una vez tuve un cruce de un pastor alemán con un lobo, una barbaridad de perro (para los polis, era más perro que lobo)


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Dóberman o un Gran Danés
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047525
> 
> ...



Un Doberman con buena genetica(línea de trabajo) sería el compañero perfecto para el madmax o una finca.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 May 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Mis dieses!!!



Hijodeputa


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Hijodeputa



Si los conductores llevan el seguro del coche siempre en la guantera y deben exhibirlo ante las autoridades si lo exigen, ¿Deben los propietarios de perros peligrosos hacer lo propio y llevar un impreso del mismo o deber mostrarlo ante los agentes desde la app del móvil ?


----------



## Ratona001 (5 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Un Doberman con buena genetica(línea de trabajo) sería el compañero perfecto para el madmax o una finca.



Para el madmax te pillas un perro robótico que tenga placas solares en el culo para que no se "muera"


----------



## Don Vito (5 May 2022)

Jack Russell Terrier en ciudad, si tuviera terreno o viviera en un pueblo me quedo con el Weimaraner sin duda.


----------



## Catalinius (5 May 2022)

PEQUINÉS
Tuve uno hace muuuchos años, cuando en España no se conocían...


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (5 May 2022)

Me gustan todos, no hay mas que ver como razas muy diferentes tienen comportamientos similares. Pa'mi que cuando un perro sale malo, agresivo, es culpa del dueño que así lo habrá tratado.


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Me gustan todos, no hay mas que ver como razas muy diferentes tienen comportamientos muy parecidos. Pa'mi que cuando un perro sale malo, agresivo, es culpa del dueño que así lo habrá tratado.



La genética marca mucho. Mi padre ha tenido en el pueblo perros de trabajo toda su vida y te aseguro que algunos no hay manera. Así que mucho cuidado con ese mantra.


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Para el madmax te pillas un perro robótico que tenga placas solares en el culo para que no se "muera"



Pero al perro robótico no te lo puedes follar.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (5 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> La genética marca mucho. Mi padre ha tenido en el pueblo perros de trabajo toda su vida y te aseguro que algunos no hay manera. Así que mucho cuidado con ese mantra.



Cierto, igual me he colado, yo estaba pensando más en ciertos dueños, canís y sucnors.
Pero es de cajón que algunos animales salen agresivos de nacimiento.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 May 2022)




----------



## cacho_perro (5 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048213
> 
> PEQUINÉS
> Tuve uno hace muuuchos años, cuando en España no se conocían...



Los recuerdo, fueron una moda/plaga en los 80-90 entre todas las menopáusicas y viegas en general de mi barrio, el clásico perrillo faldero lamecoños bizcos como ellos solos que de buenas a primeras te ladraban furiosamente porque los habías "mirado" (y no te lo esperas porque nunca sabías pa dónde cojones estaban mirando ellos    )


----------



## Calahan (5 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Los recuerdo, fueron una moda/plaga en los 80-90 entre todas las menopáusicas y viegas en general de mi barrio, el clásico perrillo faldero lamecoños bizcos como ellos solos que de buenas a primeras te ladraban furiosamente porque los habías "mirado" (y no te lo esperas porque nunca sabías pa dónde cojones estaban mirando ellos    )



Culpa de sus amas que no les dejaban tocar el suelo, jugar con otros perros y interaccionar con su entorno.
También harías lo mismo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 May 2022)

Todos los retrievers son perros muy recomendables y equilibrados. Los collies son muy inteligentes y vivaces pero también bastante inquietos y necesitan mucho ejercicio diario para no volverse majarones. A mí me gustan mucho los mestizos de pastor alemán/malinois etc. Animales bellos, inteligentes y equilibrados psicológicamente. Ya como preferencia personal, prefiero hembras. En casa siempre hemos tenido perras y ya en mi vida adulta he continuado la tradición. Me resultan más fieles, centradas e inteligentes y no tienen esa tendencia de muchos machos a ir meando por todos lados y meterse en broncas con otros machos.


----------



## corolaria (5 May 2022)

Los que maullan a la luz de la Luna.


----------



## Calahan (5 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Todos los retrievers son perros muy recomendables y equilibrados. Los collies son muy inteligentes y vivaces pero también bastante inquietos y necesitan mucho ejercicio diario para no volverse majarones. A mí me gustan mucho los mestizos de pastor alemán/malinois etc. Animales bellos, inteligentes y equilibrados psicológicamente. Ya como preferencia personal, prefiero hembras. En casa siempre hemos tenido perras y ya en mi vida adulta he continuado la tradición. Me resultan más fieles, centradas e inteligentes y no tienen esa tendencia de muchos machos a ir meando por todos lados y meterse en broncas con otros machos.



Cierto pero hoy en día están casi todos castrados.


----------



## Hermericus (5 May 2022)

El samoyedo.


Los perros pequeños no los soporto.


----------



## birdland (5 May 2022)

Están haciendo auténticas salvajadas con los perros 
El pastor alemán de la foto no puede correr y morirá joven y con dolor


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

como compañero el boxer, como perro guardian Dogo Argentino.


----------



## Catalinius (5 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Los recuerdo, fueron una moda/plaga en los 80-90 entre todas las menopáusicas y viegas en general de mi barrio, el clásico perrillo faldero lamecoños bizcos como ellos solos que de buenas a primeras te ladraban furiosamente porque los habías "mirado" (y no te lo esperas porque nunca sabías pa dónde cojones estaban mirando ellos    )



Lo tuve antes, en los 70, los pequineses de los 80-90 eran cruzados.
Cuando lo tuve era muy pequeña y la gente del barrio lo confundía con un mono, a mi padre se lo quisieron comprar por 50.000 pesetas....


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los perros pequeños no los soporto.



No son mis favoritos tampoco, la verdad. Prefiero perros medianos y grandes.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Cierto pero hoy en día están casi todos castrados.



Eso es verdad, lo que pasa es que soy contraria castrar machos y esterilizar hembras por capricho y comodidad mía sin que haya razones médicas de peso.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 May 2022)

Galgo y buldog.

Si tuviese la pareja los llamaria Alonso y Sancho.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Están haciendo auténticas salvajadas con los perros
> El pastor alemán de la foto no puede correr y morirá joven y con dolor



Malditos criadores sin escrúpulos, malditos concursos de ¿belleza? creando estándares de razas perversos y exagerados y malditos snobs pagando dinero por animales endogámicos y con problemas de salud sólo por postureo y status. Perros mestizos MANDAN.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> En casa de mis padres siempre ha sido lo contrario Lemmy. Mi padre siempre quería machos por los problemas que pueden dar las hembras de embarazo psicológico, tumores en las mamas, periodo...
> Yo tenía muchas ganas de tener una hembra y cuando fuí a por mi cachorro todas las hembras estaban reservadas, así que nada, macho otra vez. Y otro que tengo ahora recogido macho también.



No lo dudo, a mí me gustan mucho los perros, sean machos o hembras, esto no va de guerra de sexos en el mundo canino, que ya bastante tengo con la guerra de sexos en humanos como para transplantarlo ahora a los pobres canes. He conocido perros macho encantadores y muy listos, y no descarto adoptar un perro macho algún día. Es sólo que mi experiencia ha sido con hembras, me gustan sus rasgos de personalidad y se adaptan mejor a mí y a mi estilo de vida. 

Respecto a los problemas de las hembras, yo he tenido problema alguno, no sé si por suerte o porque no son tan prevalentes, y eso que ninguna de las perras que hemos tenido tanto en familia como yo de adulta han sido esterilizadas. Nada de embarazos psicológicos, ni periodos de celos problemáticos ni abundancia de sangrado ni tumores en las mamas. Lo único fue a mi anterior perra que le dio una piómetra (infección del útero) cuando tenía unos 12 años y hubo que extirparle el órgano y ya de paso le retiraron también los ovarios.


----------



## BIackadder (5 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Eso es verdad, lo que pasa es que soy contraria castrar machos y esterilizar hembras por capricho y comodidad mía sin que haya razones médicas de peso.



Hay que ser muy cabrón para castrar un animal por el capricho de tenerlo de mascota. Casi tanto cómo para encerrarlo en un piso de ciudad.



Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Malditos criadores sin escrúpulos, malditos concursos de ¿belleza? creando estándares de razas perversos y exagerados y malditos snobs pagando dinero por animales endogámicos y con problemas de salud sólo por postureo y status. Perros mestizos MANDAN.



Yo en el trabajo tenía un cruce de pastor alemán y mastín español que era una maravilla.


----------



## Ratona001 (5 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Están haciendo auténticas salvajadas con los perros
> El pastor alemán de la foto no puede correr y morirá joven y con dolor



Y con que los cruzan para que salgan con la espalda baja?


----------



## cacho_perro (5 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Hay que ser muy cabrón para castrar un animal por el capricho de tenerlo de mascota. Casi tanto cómo para encerrarlo en un piso de ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo en el trabajo tenía un cruce de pastor alemán y mastín español que era una maravilla.



Pues todo depende del trato que le vayas a dar....un macho sin castrar puede dar muchos problemas de conducta porque como no follen regularmente se vuelven bastante violentos y neuróticos con otros perros (e incluso follando), vamos, como el burbujero incel medio....  

Tanto los veterinarios como adiestradores tipo Cesar Millán suelen recomendar la castración para evitar problemas....y hay hembras con celos jodidos, hay razas como las podencas que como no paran cachorros anualmente también se frustran una barbaridad....


----------



## Ricohombre (5 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No digo raza porque ya sabéis el régimen y tal.....
> 
> Los perros que más me gustan son los Epagneul Breton
> 
> ...



El bretón es precioso, buen gusto Ratona. 

Otos dignos de mención:

Weimaraner (ahora muy de moda)




Rhodesiano




Lebrel irlandés o escocés, se parecen mucho 




Teckel de pelo duro




Alano español (perro de los Conquistadores)




Mastín napolitano


----------



## 2plx2 (5 May 2022)

A mi con que no ladren sin venir a cuento me vale cualquiera.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (5 May 2022)

estamos en burbuja y nadie pone el chucho oficial del madmax?
Un cattle dog, o ganadero australiano. Duro listo y obediente


----------



## Jevitronka (5 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y con que los cruzan para que salgan con la espalda baja?



Para postureo y presumir de perro con título nobiliario


----------



## birdland (5 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Malditos criadores sin escrúpulos, malditos concursos de ¿belleza? creando estándares de razas perversos y exagerados y malditos snobs pagando dinero por animales endogámicos y con problemas de salud sólo por postureo y status. Perros mestizos MANDAN.



No 
A mi no me gustan los mestizos …. Yo quiero un comportamiento predecible, pero lo que están haciendo con los rottys ( por ejemplo) achatándoles el hocico para que parezcan “ adorables “ es pa’ matarlos ,,, en un par de generaciones no podrán correr media hora 

Lo que no puede ser es que los perros consigan belleza sin premios de trabajo


----------



## atasco (5 May 2022)

prefiero mi xuxo


----------



## sinosuke (5 May 2022)

Como tuve uno, subscribo totalmente el dicho de que si has tenido un bóxer, ya tienes raza de perro preferida para toda tu vida.


Noblotes, apegados a sus dueños, atléticos y con una fuerza sorprendente, super expresivos facialmente, conservan la afición por jugar hasta de adultos......la putada es que vivan tan pocos años......
















.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 May 2022)

choloescuincle

sin pelo



o con pelo dentro del enlace:









Xoloitzcuintle, el perro pelón mexicano


Xoloitzcuintle, una raza de perro originaria de México cuya característica principal es la de casi no tener pelo.



www.emimendoza.com





Obviamente llama más la atención el pelón, pero lo más reseñable de estos perros es su carácter: muy fieles, cariñosos con su dueño, defensores (sobre todo el de mayor tamaño) e inteligentes. Además son perros salvajes, es una raza antigua que no parece haber sido muy seleccionada, son así, por lo que no suelen tener problemas de salud.

Hay una raza muy parecida también en perú.


----------



## Cymoril (5 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y con que los cruzan para que salgan con la espalda baja?



La displasia de cadera es una deformación de la articulación. Lo que han hecho es reproducir a los ejemplares con esta patología para resaltar esa forma de la cadera y las patas traseras. Hace tiempo leí que se está intentando corregir esto cruzándolos con pastores belga que al haber sido perros de trabajo han permanecido genéticamente mas sanos. Ahora el pastor belga malinois está de moda y es uno de los perros con la mayor tasa de abandonos. Se los terminaran cargando también.


----------



## Calahan (5 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Eso es verdad, lo que pasa es que soy contraria castrar machos y esterilizar hembras por capricho y comodidad mía sin que haya razones médicas de peso.



De las protectoras salen todos así o deberían.
Es una pena pero hay demasiados perros debido a la gente que los abandona.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (5 May 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lebrel irlandés o escocés, se parecen mucho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De los perros de pelo duro, estos dos son mis favoritos.


----------



## klingsor (5 May 2022)

El mío es éste:







Tesla Firulais Melquiades de Trais os Montes y Acevedo es su nombre (recogido abandonado hace 12 años). Y es un cara.



K.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

El pomerania, es un can capacitado para el trabajo, inteligente y astuto por no hablar de sus dotes como guardian.

Puedes vivir en las ramblas y dejar al perro en caso con la puerta abierta que no pasa nada, ni un solo mamadou intentará entrar:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)




----------



## punkers22 (5 May 2022)

El korgui gales de penbroke


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

El husky siberiano, pero en realidad el que no ladra ni muerde por llevar bozal.

Veo que este es insuperable:



BIackadder dijo:


>


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 May 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048738
> 
> estamos en burbuja y nadie pone el chucho oficial del madmax?
> Un cattle dog, o ganadero australiano. Duro listo y obediente



Ese perro es un personaje más de la peli. Papelón. Un grande.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Si los conductores llevan el seguro del coche siempre en la guantera y deben exhibirlo ante las autoridades si lo exigen, ¿Deben los propietarios de perros peligrosos hacer lo propio y llevar un impreso del mismo o deber mostrarlo ante los agentes desde la app del móvil ?



Soy de la opinión que razas como pitbull o Staffordshire tengan restringido su acceso. Mira que me gustan los perros, pero los canes de presa me han dado siempre recelo. No niego que haya pitbulls cariñosos y encantadores pero las estadísticas no mienten y son, de lejos, la raza canina que protagoniza la mayoría de ataques a personas y a otros perros, ataques normalmente de moderados a muy graves, dada la naturaleza agresiva de la raza y su fuerza física. No en vano fueran seleccionados física y psicológicamente como perros de pelea. Lo que no me parece normal es que sean perros de acceso público y normalizados como animales de compañía, acabando con frecuencia en manos de canis de todo pelaje y que vayan libremente por la calle sin collar ni correa, ya que se les cruza el cable y la lían con demasiada frecuencia.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> De las protectoras salen todos así o deberían.
> Es una pena pero hay demasiados perros debido a la gente que los abandona.



Sí, así es. Las protectoras esterilizan por defecto a todos los perros que pasan por sus instalaciones y en su caso lo entiendo. En mi caso, prefiero un animal intacto y esterilizar únicamente si es necesario por razones médicas o problemas graves de comportamiento.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El pomerania



Son cyborgs


----------



## TylerDurden99 (6 May 2022)

El pastor alemán es sin duda el mejor perro del mundo. El pastor suizo es precioso. El Shikoku inu sería mi tercer favorito.


----------



## Ratona001 (6 May 2022)

klingsor dijo:


> El mío es éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensé que usted no tendría un perro de "vieja"


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 May 2022)

Sólo el mío. Los demás están incontrolados y maleducados. Para este panorama , mejor el perro-pala chino, y asado.


----------



## Euron G. (6 May 2022)

Yo no sé porqué a la gente le gustan los pastores alemanes, no puede haber un perro que dé más mal rollo que ese. Es que todos, tienen una cara de hijos de la gran puta que no pueden con ella.


----------



## Barspin (6 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Yo no sé porqué a la gente le gustan los pastores alemanes, no puede haber un perro que dé más mal rollo que ese. Es que todos, tienen una cara de hijos de la gran puta que no pueden con ella.




Sin ser un caniperro de presa, intimida. Los que habéis puesto perros de presa con ladrillos por cabeza, en fin, volveos a forochanclas.

Bajo mi punto de vista, repito, sólo tendría esos perros con una casa generosa en parcela, que puedan correr libremente y tener tiempo libre para sacarlos por ahí a pasear.

Una casita de piedra en el sur de Francia.


----------



## klingsor (6 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pensé que usted no tendría un perro de "vieja"



No preguntaré en qué pensaba Vuecencia entonces.

K.


----------



## cacho_perro (6 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Culpa de sus amas que no les dejaban tocar el suelo, jugar con otros perros y interaccionar con su entorno.
> También harías lo mismo.



No, los que yo conocí iban por el suelo bien pegados a las faldas de sus amas-charos, pero sí es verdac que estaban bastante más deformes que los de la foto, así que no me extrañaría que fueran ya por esa época una raza degenerada tipo cruzar tíos con sobrinas o similar idos de la olla.... pasó algo parecido con los Cocker Spaniel, perros antipáticos, histéricos, ladradores, mordedores y glotones como pocos que de tanto "pedigrí" y mierdas por estar de "moda" y querer los criadores vender camadas a paladas por esa misma época acabaron tarados la mayoría (conocí gente que desesperada los mandó directamente a poner la inyección letal de lo agresivos que eran con su propia familia, especialmente como osaras tocar su comida....)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

El ciborg pomerania, con rayos láser en los ojos y batería extraíble en el culo de 2000mh


----------



## Euron G. (6 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Los que habéis puesto perros de presa con ladrillos por cabeza, en fin, volveos a forochanclas.



Yo soy muy feliz con mi labrador, grazie Antonio.


----------



## Ratona001 (6 May 2022)

Hubo una época tras la ruta del bakalao. Cuando empezó la gente con complejo de getano que tenían todos boxers, pitbulls, motito, oritos...pero desde la crisis y el sidazo y todo eso cuando regresé a Ejpaña ni siquiera vi las viejas esas con perro diminuto que se veían antes. Parece que ya no hay tanta gente con perros.













Aquí en Steuerland. Solo ves a gente con perro que es indigente, paguitera y todo eso y a menudo tienen varios perros y grandes. Y sucios.

Se supone que quien tiene perro está obligado a pagar un seguro. Yo supongo que esa gente no lo pagará o lo pagará el estado por ellos.

Por eso es más frecuente que la gente tenga gatos. Porque no es obligatorio el impuesto en el caso de los gatos


----------



## Calahan (7 May 2022)

Los cocker marrones monocolor tienen una línea genética mala.
Con los bicolor y tricolor es mucho más difícil.
Son una raza muy cariñosa. Por eso no "pasan de moda".


----------



## SrPurpuron (7 May 2022)

Los de porcelana


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues todo depende del trato que le vayas a dar....un macho sin castrar puede dar muchos problemas de conducta porque como no follen regularmente se vuelven bastante violentos y neuróticos con otros perros (e incluso follando), vamos, como el burbujero incel medio....
> 
> Tanto los veterinarios como adiestradores tipo Cesar Millán suelen recomendar la castración para evitar problemas....y hay hembras con celos jodidos, hay razas como las podencas que como no paran cachorros anualmente también se frustran una barbaridad....



Pues eso, que habrá que ver caso por caso. Como he comentado, ninguna de mis perras tuvo o ha tenido celos problemáticos o embarazos psicológicos o frustraciones. No soy contraria a la esterilización de mascotas,* soy contraria a hacerlas por defecto y por comodidad del dueño sin motivos médicos de peso. *Los órganos sexuales no sólo sirven para procear, también producen hormonas fundamentales para el correcto funcionamiento de un organismo. La retirada de los ovarios en perras, por ejemplo, puede causar obesidad, osteoporosis y artrosis prematuras, cambios en el comportamiento (apatía, mayor cansancio), por lo que hay que valorar riesgos y beneficios. Si el animal está bien no le quites nada ni le mutiles porque es que no quieres 'bregar' con 4 semanas de celo canino anuales.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> No
> A mi no me gustan los mestizos …. Yo quiero un comportamiento predecible, pero lo que están haciendo con los rottys ( por ejemplo) achatándoles el hocico para que parezcan “ adorables “ es pa’ matarlos ,,, en un par de generaciones no podrán correr media hora
> 
> Lo que no puede ser es que los perros consigan belleza sin premios de trabajo



Otra que se ha creído que los perros de raza endogámicos no traen taras y su comportamiento es perfecto. Un pit bull es un animal potencialmente más agresivo que cualquier perro mestizo siendo de pura raza. Las razas podían tener su sentido hace 50 o 100 años, ahora son pura endogamia y exageración de rasgos inútiles y problemas de salud más que otra cosa. Los mestizos tiene mejor salud, mejor esperanza de vida y son perfectamente educables y entrenables.


----------



## asiqué (9 May 2022)

me gustan todos los medianos y grandes. Raza? me da igual, tambien me gustan los perros paco, estos suelen ser duros.
No creo que tenga perros si no tengo antes una casa de pueblo con terreno.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Los que habéis puesto perros de presa con ladrillos por cabeza, en fin, volveos a forochanclas.



Los perros de presa son feísimos, además de no muy brillantes. Son perros canis para gente cani.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo en todo menos en una cosa que me gustaría resaltar como buena cani que le gustan los pitbulls. Aunque me vayan a caer ostias por todas partes. Resaltar que los pitbulls no son perros agresivos per se, ni han sido seleccionados por su agresividad. Un perro agresivo es un perro que tiene miedo o algún tipo de neurosis derivada de un mal manejo del animal por parte del dueño (falta de ejercicio, tenerlos encerrados en pisos, falta de exposición a estímulos exteriores, uso de violencia en el adiestramiento ...). Los pitbulls fueron seleccionados para peleas de perros,con toros, caza y cuidado de ganado. Son perros que tienen muy desarrollado el instinto de presa, además de que no les da miedo de nada, no se lo piensan dos veces a la hora de atacar y es esto lo que se confunde con la agresividad entendida como un instinto asesino nato en estos animales. La gente adquiere estos perros por la estética sin entender lo que conlleva tener un animal con instinto de presa en casa ni cómo satisfacer esta necesidad. Un border collie no lo puedes meter en un piso porque se vuelve loco, necesita ejercicio al aire libre y retos mentales porque son muy inteligentes. Con los pitbulls y perros de presa en general hay que comprender muy bien la naturaleza del animal y lo que conlleva este instinto. Son perros que desde cachorros están midiendo sus fuerzas. Muerden fuertemente y no sueltan fácilmente, además que cuando agarran sacuden la cabeza. Son perros que necesitan mas ejercicio de los que la gente piensa, no les vale un paseo. Un pitbull necesita ejercicio diario para que descargue energía y luego entrenamiento de obediencia para establecer una jerarquía con el animal ya que tiende a la dominancia. Por último necesita satisfacer ese deseo de morder como perro de presa que es y eso se hace dejándole a su alcance juguetes como el Kong extreme y jugando con el animal con una de estas cuerdas/lazos fuertes de tirar, que se descargue de dar tirones, esto hay que saberlo hacer, no le valen 3 tirones de un tio canijo sin fuerza. Obviamente esto hay que hacerlo a diario y desde que el perro es cachorro, cosa que no todos los dueños saben ni están dispuestos a hacer porque significa dedicarle muchas horas al animal y llevarte mas de un mordisco. Hay que empezar a corregirlo cuando muerde jugando de cachorro para que vaya aflojando la mordida y tener muy presente que aunque todos los pasos que he dicho se hagan correctamente incluso jugando se le puede escapar un mordisco como a cualquier animal (con la fuerza que conlleva en esta raza) y en algunos (pocos) el instinto de presa es tan fuerte que no deberían estar permitidos en manos inexpertas. Lo que pasa es que a diferencia de otros perros de presa tienen un tamaño mas manejable por eso son tan populares además de la estética que atrae a determinado tipo de dueños (lumpen).



Los perros de presa no son perros de compañía y no deberían ser de acceso libre al público en general. Como bien dices, son perros seleccionados para pelear con un potencial de hacer daño enorme. Son pequeñas máquinas de matar que no deberían ir libremente por la calle, y menos sin bozal y correa como van la mayoría. Aparte, son perros estéticamente muy feos y no especialmente inteligentes.


----------



## HUROGÁN (9 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Este es de los perros que menos me gustan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el mejor de todos, su maravilloso caracter y alegría le hacen guapo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> A mi estéticamente me parecen una pasada. Me recuerdan a los leones de fu chinos o a los demonios esos (terror dogs) de los cazafantasmas, cuestión de gustos. Los bull terrier también me gustan mucho y tengo amigos que dicen que vaya cosa fea.
> No son los mas inteligentes a nivel del border collie pero tampoco los mas tontos.



A ti te parecen estéticos, yo creo que son horrorosos. Los bull terrier también son feos de cojones. Pa gustos, colores, está claro. No son los más tontos pero listos tampoco. Son violentos, peligrosos, feos y no muy listos. No compro, lo siento.


----------



## ekOz (9 May 2022)

Apbt, cuando llevas unos años con uno, te das cuenta de lo especiales que son.


----------



## Cymoril (9 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> A ti te parecen estéticos, yo creo que son horrorosos. Los bull terrier también son feos de cojones. Pa gustos, colores, está claro. No son los más tontos pero listos tampoco. Son violentos, peligrosos, feos y no muy listos. No compro, lo siento.



Estaba dialogando en base a mi experiencia con estos perros no intentando convencerte de nada.


----------



## ekOz (9 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo en todo menos en una cosa que me gustaría resaltar como buena cani que le gustan los pitbulls. Aunque me vayan a caer ostias por todas partes. Resaltar que los pitbulls no son perros agresivos per se, ni han sido seleccionados por su agresividad. Un perro agresivo es un perro que tiene miedo o algún tipo de neurosis derivada de un mal manejo del animal por parte del dueño (falta de ejercicio, tenerlos encerrados en pisos, falta de exposición a estímulos exteriores, uso de violencia en el adiestramiento ...). Los pitbulls fueron seleccionados para peleas de perros,con toros, caza y cuidado de ganado. Son perros que tienen muy desarrollado el instinto de presa, además de que no les da miedo de nada, no se lo piensan dos veces a la hora de atacar y es esto lo que se confunde con la agresividad entendida como un instinto asesino nato en estos animales. La gente adquiere estos perros por la estética sin entender lo que conlleva tener un animal con instinto de presa en casa ni cómo satisfacer esta necesidad. Un border collie no lo puedes meter en un piso porque se vuelve loco, necesita ejercicio al aire libre y retos mentales porque son muy inteligentes. Con los pitbulls y perros de presa en general hay que comprender muy bien la naturaleza del animal y lo que conlleva este instinto. Son perros que desde cachorros están midiendo sus fuerzas. Muerden fuertemente y no sueltan fácilmente, además que cuando agarran sacuden la cabeza. Son perros que necesitan mas ejercicio de los que la gente piensa, no les vale un paseo. Un pitbull necesita ejercicio diario para que descargue energía y luego entrenamiento de obediencia para establecer una jerarquía con el animal ya que tiende a la dominancia. Por último necesita satisfacer ese deseo de morder como perro de presa que es y eso se hace dejándole a su alcance juguetes como el Kong extreme y jugando con el animal con una de estas cuerdas/lazos fuertes de tirar, que se descargue de dar tirones, esto hay que saberlo hacer, no le valen 3 tirones de un tio canijo sin fuerza. Obviamente esto hay que hacerlo a diario y desde que el perro es cachorro, cosa que no todos los dueños saben ni están dispuestos a hacer porque significa dedicarle muchas horas al animal y llevarte mas de un mordisco. Hay que empezar a corregirlo cuando muerde jugando de cachorro para que vaya aflojando la mordida y tener muy presente que aunque todos los pasos que he dicho se hagan correctamente incluso jugando se le puede escapar un mordisco como a cualquier animal (con la fuerza que conlleva en esta raza) y en algunos (pocos) el instinto de presa es tan fuerte que no deberían estar permitidos en manos inexpertas. Lo que pasa es que a diferencia de otros perros de presa tienen un tamaño mas manejable por eso son tan populares además de la estética que atrae a determinado tipo de dueños (lumpen).



También mencionar que le apodan la babysitter, los ingleses son muy de dejarlos al cuidado de los niños y cualquiera se arrima, tienen unos lazos muy fuertes con la gente de la casa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 May 2022)

el rottweiler. Estuve a punto de pillarme uno pero al final traje a casa un dogo argentino

los rott son perros muy complicados.


----------



## El amigo (9 May 2022)

Parece simpático. Para jugar con los niños.


----------



## birdland (9 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Otra que se ha creído que los perros de raza endogámicos no traen taras y su comportamiento es perfecto. Un pit bull es un animal potencialmente más agresivo que cualquier perro mestizo siendo de pura raza. Las razas podían tener su sentido hace 50 o 100 años, ahora son pura endogamia y exageración de rasgos inútiles y problemas de salud más que otra cosa. Los mestizos tiene mejor salud, mejor esperanza de vida y son perfectamente educables y entrenables.



No , no he dicho nada de eso ,


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> También mencionar que le apodan la babysitter, los ingleses son muy de dejarlos al cuidado de los niños y cualquiera se arrima, tienen unos lazos muy fuertes con la gente de la casa.



Precisamente la raza de perro que registra más ataques a seres humanos, incluso dentro de su unidad familiar. Es el perro perfecto para dejar con tus hijos pequeños, siempre que quieras librarte de ellos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Estaba dialogando en base a mi experiencia con estos perros no intentando convencerte de nada.



Yo tampoco estaba intentando convencerte de que son perros feos. Si a tí te gustan sólo significa que tienes un criterio estético diferente al mío, ni mejor ni peor. En lo que no me vas a convencer es en que son aceptables perros de compañía porque todos los datos y toda la evidencia que tenemos sobre su comportamiento dicen lo contrario. Los pitbull protagonizan ataques a humanos en una proporción inmensa, triplica o más el total de ataques de otras razas caninas o mestizos juntas.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> No , no he dicho nada de eso ,



Has dicho que quieres comportamiento predecible, como si los perros mestizos no se pudieran entrenar y enseñar. Si quieres perro de raza y comportamiento predecible píllate un perro de presa, que son predeciblemente bombas de relojería.


----------



## birdland (9 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Has dicho que quieres comportamiento predecible, como si los perros mestizos no se pudieran entrenar y enseñar. Si quieres perro de raza y comportamiento predecible píllate un perro de presa, que son predeciblemente bombas de relojería.



vamos a ver ....si quiero ir al jabalí , usted que me aconseja ? Y Si quiero tirar de un trineo ?
para mi los perros son para trabajar , y para eso se hizo selección que potencie sus virtudes para cada necesidad ...pero siendo siempre operativos y plenamente funcionales
no entiendo tener un mastín leones si no es para guardar ganado o un galgo si no es para correr detrás de las liebres .


un mestizo claro que “ lo puedes entrenar “ pero si no tiene el olfato de un basset....nunca será tan bueno como un basset bueno . yo he criado rottys ..y nunca los tendría como “ perro para la familia “ 

y repito , la selección solo la entiendo si hace trabajo ...y después belleza


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> la selección solo la entiendo si hace trabajo ...y después belleza



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Barspin (9 May 2022)

Otro que me flipa demasié.







A éste hasta le hago un sidecar en la moto solo par ver esa melenaza al viento.


----------



## A.Daimiel (9 May 2022)

pastor belga tervueren


----------



## Barspin (9 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Los perros de presa son feísimos, además de no muy brillantes. Son perros canis para gente cani.



A esos bichos sólo les veo lógica si mueves coca en Colombia y vives en algún rancho de esos perdidos con helipuerto y sicarios a sueldo para protegerte. Ahí sí que te planteas una cuadrilla de esos monstruitos, por aquello de las visitas, de causar una buena impresión, nada de usarlos como arma, para eso están los ex militares bien pagados. Chuchos imponentes sin neuronas, punto.

Pero de normales, esos mazacotes con patas y encima viviendo en pisos tardofranquistas sin espacio, deberían de liarse a arrancar cabezas la segunda noche. Demasiado poco pasa.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Otro que me flipa demasié.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué pelazo


----------



## Ángel de Luz (10 May 2022)

A mi me gustan los Beagle.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> A esos bichos sólo les veo lógica si mueves coca en Colombia y vives en algún rancho de esos perdidos con helipuerto y sicarios a sueldo para protegerte. Ahí sí que te planteas una cuadrilla de esos monstruitos, por aquello de las visitas, de causar una buena impresión, nada de usarlos como arma, para eso están los ex militares bien pagados. Chuchos imponentes sin neuronas, punto.
> 
> Pero de normales, esos mazacotes con patas y encima viviendo en pisos tardofranquistas sin espacio, deberían de liarse a arrancar cabezas la segunda noche. Demasiado poco pasa.



Cuéntaselo a @Cymoril que sigue empeñada en que, con buen entrenamiento, son todo nobleza y lealtad, y no la vergüenza de la digna especie canina, que tanto ha hecho por el hombre.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1053170
> 
> pastor belga tervueren



Qué pasada. Animal bello, inteligente y noble. Todo lo que me gusta en un perro.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> A mi me gustan los Beagle.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053189



Bicho muy espabilao pero necesita mucho ejercicio.


----------



## Barspin (10 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Cuéntaselo a @Cymoril que sigue empeñada en que, con buen entrenamiento, son todo nobleza y lealtad, y no la vergüenza de la digna especie canina, que tanto ha hecho por el hombre.



Pero y como coño entrenas ese trozo de carne con ojos, como no lo empujes barranco abajo con una hormigonera atada al cuello no veo otra forma.


----------



## AliBey (10 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Precisamente la raza de perro que registra más ataques a seres humanos, incluso dentro de su unidad familiar. Es el perro perfecto para dejar con tus hijos pequeños, siempre que quieras librarte de ellos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053139



En base a la experiencia y no solamente los datos(difíciles de cuantificar en el mundo real), te puedo decir lo siguiente:
• Determinados perros pequeños son mucho pero mucho más agresivos que los pitbulls.
• Aunque hay perros con más agresividad, los daños de un pitbull no son comparables a un perro de 6kg.

Así que en parte, estoy de acuerdo contigo, un pitbull no es el más adecuado para tener en una familia pero no es la raza más agresiva. Saludos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sean aceptables como animal de compañía sin más. He dicho que son perros que no deberían estar permitidos en manos inexpertas precisamente porque requieren de un dueño experimentado que sacien adecuadamente sus necesidades específicas y su instinto de presa. Mientras la gente los siga adquiriendo por estética y sin saber adiestrarlos adecuadamente seguirá habiendo ataques e incidentes. Yo sé que si mañana tengo un pitbull tendré los mismos problemas que he tenido con cualquiera de mis perros: ninguno.



¿Cuáles son tus cualificaciones para convencerme de que eres una experta manipuladora de pitbulls y que, con tu entrenamiento, son nobles cual perro pastor? Yo prefiero no jugármela y directamente prohibir su tenencia, habiendo tanto perro de raza y mestizos ejemplos de inteligencia, nobleza y lealtad. Es más, iría un paso más allá y eliminaría esa aberración canina.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Pero y como coño entrenas ese trozo de carne con ojos, como no lo empujes barranco abajo con una hormigonera atada al cuello no veo otra forma.



Mira que me gustan los perros, pero a pit bulls y demás escoria los exterminaría, y de paso a sus canidueños también.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> vamos a ver ....si quiero ir al jabalí , usted que me aconseja ? Y Si quiero tirar de un trineo ?
> para mi los perros son para trabajar , y para eso se hizo selección que potencie sus virtudes para cada necesidad ...pero siendo siempre operativos y plenamente funcionales
> no entiendo tener un mastín leones si no es para guardar ganado o un galgo si no es para correr detrás de las liebres .
> 
> ...



Por cierto, muchos perros de rescate son mestizos.


----------



## moromierda (10 May 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047501




A míjores hasi Mustáfa premo meo kibap, amego.







Mustafa Doner Kebab Sl. - CIF y dirección | Empresite


Mustafa Doner Kebab Sl. en Barcelona BARCELONA. Conozca el teléfono de contacto, dirección, NIF y más información de Mustafa Doner Kebab Sl.




empresite.eleconomista.es


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> En base a la experiencia y no solamente los datos(difíciles de cuantificar en el mundo real), te puedo decir lo siguiente:
> • Determinados perros pequeños son mucho pero mucho más agresivos que los pitbulls.
> • Aunque hay perros con más agresividad, los daños de un pitbull no son comparables a un perro de 6kg.
> 
> Así que en parte, estoy de acuerdo contigo, un pitbull no es el más adecuado para tener en una familia pero no es la raza más agresiva. Saludos.



Si valoramos riesgo/beneficio, el daño potencial que puede causar un pitbull, unido a su escasa inteligencia, poca paciencia y perfil medio de sus dueños, lo hace muy poco recomendable como animal de compañía, habiendo tanto perro de raza y mestizos ejemplos de inteligencia, nobleza y lealtad.


----------



## AliBey (10 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> vamos a ver ....si quiero ir al jabalí , usted que me aconseja ? Y Si quiero tirar de un trineo ?
> para mi los perros son para trabajar , y para eso se hizo selección que potencie sus virtudes para cada necesidad ...pero siendo siempre operativos y plenamente funcionales
> no entiendo tener un mastín leones si no es para guardar ganado o un galgo si no es para correr detrás de las liebres .
> 
> ...



Coincido plenamente. Hay perros mestizos tremendamente polivalentes pero porque sus progenitores fueron previamente seleccionados.

El mayor problema de los follaperros urbanitas,es tener perros de trabajo, con mala genética y encima encerrados en un zulo. Con razón uno ve Dobermans miedosos e inseguros, niños metiéndole el brazo hasta el codo en la boca de un presa canario y mil barbaridades más…


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (10 May 2022)

Aquí os pegan los Cane Corsos y bestias pardas de ese estilo.
Yo no soy de perros la verdad, pero hay una raza mexicana que parece salida del averno que me ha llamado la atención:
*Xoloitzcuintle *


Sunwukung dijo:


> choloescuincle
> 
> sin pelo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048751
> ...



Parecen salidos del inframundo, pero me gusta su pinta.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Aquí os pegan los Cane Corsos y bestias pardas de ese estilo.
> Yo no soy de perros la verdad, pero hay una raza mexicana que parece salida del averno que me ha llamado la atención:
> *Xoloitzcuintle *
> 
> ...



¡Es el perro de Pazuzu!


----------



## AliBey (10 May 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Aquí os pegan los Cane Corsos y bestias pardas de ese estilo.
> Yo no soy de perros la verdad, pero hay una raza mexicana que parece salida del averno que me ha llamado la atención:
> *Xoloitzcuintle *
> 
> ...



He tenido el placer de verlos en méxico. Desconozco si era por la selección del dueño(mi anfitrión) pero eran tremendamente equilibrados.


----------



## Barspin (10 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> *No hay razas agresivas, lo que hay son razas con unas cargas instintivas que cuando no se gestionan bien pueden aparecer conductas agresivas. Y si un yorkshire tiene esas conductas agresivas, no tenemos tanto problema como cuando tenemos un perro muy enérgico, con un carácter muy fuerte, de 30 kilos".*




Ahora resulta que los PPP van a necesitar psicólogos para gestionar su impulsividad.







_Por favor caballero, tome asiento. Cuénteme su problema....





_


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Por curiosidad. Por qué consideras al rottie mas complicado que al dogo argentino?




Por lo que he leido en Internet.

El rott es un perro muy complejo debido a su gran inteligencia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Dos artículos recientes.
> Sobre los PPP.
> 
> 
> ...




De todos los perros del mundo el malinois es sin duda el peor perro para tener en casa.

El 95% de las personas que se hacen com ese perro se arrepienten a los dos dias


----------



## Demostenes (10 May 2022)

Recio dijo:


> a mi me gustan los Bracos
> porte distinguido y personalidad



Braco, tambien llamado Vizsla.

Inteligente y buen caracter, excelente para caza y para vida familiar.


----------

